# Not enough pigs around here



## Kimberlyann (Jun 19, 2014)

*Oink*


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 19, 2014)

What a darling!


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Cuteness overload!!!!

- - - Updated - - -

CUTENESS OVERLOAD!!!!


----------



## Varanoidea (Jun 19, 2014)

Looks like some sort of alien creature. It's adorable.


----------



## 0Kms0 (Jun 22, 2014)

Ridiculously cute! What breed of turtle is he/she? By the looks of it not Australian?


----------



## solar 17 (Jun 22, 2014)

0Kms0 said:


> Ridiculously cute! What breed of turtle is he/she? By the looks of it not Australian?


"MAYBE" do some research !!!! solar 17


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 22, 2014)

0Kms0 said:


> Ridiculously cute! What breed of turtle is he/she? By the looks of it not Australian?



Australian pig nose turtle


----------



## 0Kms0 (Jun 22, 2014)

Casey1 said:


> Australian pig nose turtle



Thanks! He certainly is an interesting little guy.


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 22, 2014)

Lol [emoji200] [emoji217] that is just too cute! [emoji7]


----------



## cement (Jun 22, 2014)

Hahaha! I thought you were talking about rude arrogant men.......or cops......wasn't expecting that!


----------



## Kimberlyann (Jun 27, 2014)

And that's why I don't spend time on here, my first post in god know how long and it's still the same around here


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jun 27, 2014)

Aww! Kim ... He's Just super cute!  I've never really thought about keeping turtles ... but that's just changed my mind ... now I want one Lol


----------



## BrownHash (Jun 27, 2014)

Cool little guy. Its true, there aren't enough photos of them on here, but that goes for turtles in general.



Kimberlyann said:


> And that's why I don't spend time on here, my first post in god know how long and it's still the same around here



APS is just a cross section of society. It give's us a view of all of the different aspects of society that we don't usually get exposed to and possibly try to avoid, as well as the areas we are all comfortable with. At the end of the day, it is what you make of it.


----------



## Drazzy (Jun 27, 2014)

Most adorable snouts! Do they eat normal turtle food ? why are these not in pet shops =^.^= ?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 27, 2014)

Drazzy said:


> Most adorable snouts! Do they eat normal turtle food ? why are these not in pet shops =^.^= ?



They are here in SA but are on specialist permits, not cheap either so rarity much play a bit to do with it. Wish they were the same price as other turtles 


Rick


----------



## Drazzy (Jun 30, 2014)

I bet they are impossible to breed as they look mostly aquatic.


----------



## Kimberlyann (Nov 24, 2014)

He eats vegitarian pellets made for cichlids, val which is a type of plant, shrimp, fish some times, he loves fruit, rockmelon is his favourite. They are hard to breed because it takes them 18yrs to hit sexual maturity. I wish they were more common in captivity, i feel like the only person in australia that owns one apart from zoo's lol


----------



## Dave (Nov 24, 2014)

Can you post a photo of his tank/enclosure?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Snowman (Nov 24, 2014)

They are very cool.
I actually saw some Australian pig nose at an expo in Munich. Hardly surprising though I guess....


----------



## Lukep (May 26, 2017)

Hi all 
I have been try to find a breeder or someone who have them for sale please let me know if you know anyone i have the correct licence for them
Kind regards Luke


----------



## MzJen (May 28, 2017)

So damn adorable.!!


----------



## bluedragon (Sep 1, 2017)

i know some one in QLD who breeds them and hes got about 30 pig noses


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 5, 2017)

Kimberlyann said:


> He eats vegitarian pellets made for cichlids, val which is a type of plant, shrimp, fish some times, he loves fruit, rockmelon is his favourite. They are hard to breed because it takes them 18yrs to hit sexual maturity. I wish they were more common in captivity, i feel like the only person in australia that owns one apart from zoo's lol


Try feeding it green/white grapes, sultanas and Lilypily.
Pair of piggies kept with archer fish. It's imperative that they're kept on a sand substrate and not rocks or gravel. You should never remove them from the water and put them on the ground. This species never sets foot on land again once entering the water after hatching (except females when nesting). They do not haul out and bask like other species do


----------

